# New Computer



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I had to get a new computer, the old Sony VAIO just wasn't up to the job







.

I settled for a Toshiba Equium, not a bad price at Â£646 - 1.66Mhz 80GB HD, 1GB memory the equivalent VAIO was Â£1200







I don't like spending money on anything that doesnt tick, but needs must









Been spending the morning setting it up and am now copying across files etc.

Does anyone know if it is possible to copy IE "favourites" ? It would be a pain to have to enter them all manually again


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, it is easy.

Under XP, it is under C:\Documents and Settings\<your username>\Favorites\

Just copy the contents of that directory, including all sub-folders, to your new computer.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> I had to get a new computer, the old Sony VAIO just wasn't up to the job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you not import/export them like on Firefox?

You would need an ext drive or CD/floppy to put them on of course.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Yes, it is easy.
> 
> Under XP, it is under C:\Documents and Settings\<your username>\Favorites\
> 
> Just copy the contents of that directory, including all sub-folders, to your new computer.


Thanks Paul


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

easy way is just to open the browser goto file>import+export


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pugster said:


> easy way is just to open the browser goto file>import+export


Thanks; that's even easier


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> easy way is just to open the browser goto file>import+export


Ah that's why I couldn't find it.

It's under bookmarks on FF.


----------

